

Ask HN: Hacker School for SF? - CesareBorgia

Last week, my brother (also a dev) said, "Hacker School sounds amazing. I wish there was something like that in SF."<p>Why not?<p>Let's do it:<p>20 great hackers in a room together for 8 weeks, full time. Build together and learn together. Pairing &#38; TDD strongly encouraged. It's free; we help you find a job, and take a recruiting fee from the company if it works out.<p>Interested?
======
sbennett
I'd love this, though I'd have to move to SF first, which is something I want
to do anyway. My question about these hacker schools is how you pay the bills
in the meantime? I mean, it's full-time, which presumably means you don't
really have time for another full-time job on top of it. Or am I just missing
something about how these work?

~~~
CesareBorgia
Yeah, generally you don't have time for a full-time job on top. The idea is to
save up what you can before the hacker school. Part time consulting gigs
during the hacker school may also be an option.

------
lsiebert
was just going to post, asking if something like this existed.

